
Normal for recruiters to ask for your current rate on first call? (Uk) - Thomas_9
Every time I receive a call from a recruiter, the first thing they ask is my current rate.<p>Is it normal, what should be my answer to this question?
======
bubblezorro
Just give them the number you want. Don't forget they have only one goal:
trying to give you the lowest rate and sell you at the highest rate to the end
client to maximize their profit, they'll try everything and won't be afraid to
lie.

You may want to read this article
[http://www.contractoruk.com/agencies/recruitment_agency_tric...](http://www.contractoruk.com/agencies/recruitment_agency_tricks.html)

~~~
Thomas_9
very nice article, thank you for sharing

------
dozzie
You should not disclose your current rate, and it shouldn't matter what it is
_currently_. What's important is what rate are you _aiming at_.

You may always try to dodge the question by providing the rate you
want/expect.

Note that the law may limit what recruiters are allowed to ask in recruitment
process. You need to check regulations in UK.

